# I am so looking forward to the 7th December...



## STUUK23

Hi thanks again for your help!
Would you be able to translate this into Tagalog for me please

"I am so looking forward to the 7th December it will be so good to be with you again"

I would be very grateful!

Salamat 

Stuart


----------



## MariadeManila

"I am so looking forward to the 7th December it will be so good to be with you again" =
Say "Gusto ko na rin dumating ang Dec. 7, gusto na uli kita makasama. 

there ya go!

Cheers ears!


----------



## Seb_K

Mariade, 

Would it be correct if I say it like this for this phrase, "I am so looking forward to the 18th December."

"Gusto ko na rin dumating ang Dec. 18."

What if I want to substitute "to the" in the phrase to "on the"?

How would it be like? 

Salamat po!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:


> Mariade,
> 
> Would it be correct if I say it like this for this phrase, "I am so looking forward to the 18th December."
> 
> "Gusto ko na rin dumating ang Dec. 18."
> 
> What if I want to substitute "to the" in the phrase to "on the"?
> 
> How would it be like?
> 
> Salamat po!


 
The substitution doesn't matter.  You don't translate it literally.  Maria's translation is ok.


----------



## MariadeManila

Yes Seb. it will still be understood the same.

thanks CrackJack!


----------

